# Soy products



## radgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone find that soy products cause them to produce a lot of intestinal, smelly gas? Thoughts on including some soy in your diet? I've found that soy milk and beans cause me issue. Not sure about soy flour.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

For sure. When I go through a gassy spell I go completely legume free and that includes peanut and soy. It helps quite a bit.


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

thank God soy doesnt give me problems..but try rice milk and rick cheese you can get these from health food stores..i shop at whole foods,but these days the regular food stores are getting organic products and vegan food in their aisles..check the fresh veggie section


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Soy beans contain the same types of sugars that other beans have that can increase gas volume because no human digests them but the bacteria in the colon can.http://gicare.com/pated/edtgs12.htm lists all foods likely to increase gas in some people.K.


----------



## Rubin10 (Aug 26, 2007)

when I excluded soy milk there was an improvement in my digestion


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yup, as others have said, it's still in the legume family so gas is a rather predictable byproduct. I use rice cheese and rice milk and have found I tolerate it quite well. My weakness is tofu...I love tofu! So, if I eat it I have to prepare myself for the god awful smelly gas that most likely follows and often a bunch of urgent BMs in the morning due to trapped intestinal gas.


----------



## snow80 (Nov 18, 2007)

Absolutely - I am lactose intoleant so I have tried a lot of soy products as a replacement. I have just as bad a reaction to those as if I was drinking regular milk. Soy milk, soy cheese, and tofu products are all AWFUL for me. Try rice milk or almond milk. The unsweetened vanilla almond milk is amazing and you can substitute it it recipes (plus it is only 40 calories per serving).


----------

